# Disk. ü. Spekulationen, Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen



## formerly-nown-as-gast (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, das hatten wir doch in der Vergangenheit zur Genüge, oder? Diverse Iframe-Geschichten, mangelnde Information in der SMS, etc..



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch viel mehr so, dass der verantwortliche Redakteur bei PlusMinus sich profilieren möchte, in dem er sich eine Story ausgedacht hat (bzw. erlogen hat).



Jau, ist klar, es ist nicht ein Geisterfahrer, sondern ganz viele auf der anderen Seite! Vielleicht sollte sich die Branche da dennoch langsam mal Gedanken machen hinsichtlich eines lanfristigen Erfolges! Es kann ja nicht so schwer sein:

Bietest Du einen exklusiven Inhalt, den ich sonst nirgendwo oder nur schwer bekomme, dann zahle ich Dir auch die Kohle!

Bietest Du mir "Bockmist", dann zahle ich einfach auch nicht! PUNKT!



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Die beiden im TV-Bericht gezeigten Personen sind nicht Opfer, sondern Täter. Sowohl der Mann, als auch das Mädel (mit dem Handy ihrer Eltern!) wussten von den Kosten und haben sie mehrfach bestätigt und wollten keine Kündigung. Die Leistung wurde erbracht und die beiden haben die Rechnung zu bezahlen.



Die Frage ist, welches der vielfälltigen Payment-Fenster sie zur entsprechenden Zeit gezeigt bekommen haben. Die Variationen scheinen da in der Vergangenheit sehr vielfälltig gewesen zu sein würden haben wollen 




			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze hat mit seriösem Journalismus rein garnichts zu tun. Das ist Schmuddeljournalismus der übelsten Art.




Dann tritt doch mal einen Gegenbeweis an! Es sei Dir ungenommen, eine M-Pay-Seite zu präsentieren, bei der ganz transparent der Inhalt des Vertrages "VOR" dem Abo aufgelistet wird, inclusive aller Kosten und Folgekosten..

Das ist doch der richtige Weg, oder?

Schwarze Schafe mit Content gen NULL wollen wir doch alle nicht, vor allem nicht für knapp 10€ pro Tag als Abo!

Bin gespannt auf Deine Antwort!

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> iframe-Geschichten?
> Das war bei Shortpay nie möglich, da die einen IFrame-Killer eingebaut haben.


Doch, fragt Dich mal warum der eingebaut wurde.


----------



## tuxedo (7 September 2005)

Hier mal zwei HandyPay-Fenster eines Angebots, das über Shortpay abrechnet. (Die Screenshots sind von gerade eben.)

Wo ist da eine dreifache Preisangabe im Fenster?
Ich sehe nur eine Preisangabe und auch nur im zweiten Fenster.



Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Wäre das einem von uns passiert, würde Herr Huch jetzt uns Lüge, Schmuddeljournalismus, Profilierungssucht etc. vorwerfen.


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> iframe-Geschichten?
> 
> Das war bei Shortpay nie möglich, da die einen IFrame-Killer eingebaut haben. Das war nur bei einem Konkurrenten, der über midray abrechnet, möglich.



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gab es auch bei shortpay eine Zeit, da die Informationen zu verschleiern versucht wurden.. Mag sein, dass das nicht durch einen Iframe der Fall war, sondern durch Desinformation im Bezahlfenster.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bleibst du nicht bei der Wahrheit?



Alles andere ist mir fremd, wenn ich eine "Unwahrheit" gepostet haben sollte, so tut es mir leid.




			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und geh auf [..]. Das ist ein perfektes und verbraucherfreundliches Payformular.



Schade, da haben die Mods zugeschlagen (zurecht, Links sind hier verboten). Vielleicht kannst Du ja den Link irgendwie umschreiben, und ich bin gerne bereit, mich eines anderen belehren zu lassen.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und an den 1-2 schwarzen Schafen ohne richtigen Content ist nicht der Zahlungsdienstleister schuld. Die Kunden müssen sich das Geld dann halt von den beiden dubiosen Brüdern zurückholen. Wie meine Meinung über die beiden ist, dürfte ja hinlänglich bekannt sein.



Klar, aber das ist doch nicht der Punkt! Natürlich ist da nicht wap*e oder wer auch immer zuständig, aber auf dem Rücken des Verbrauchers kann das doch auch nicht ausgetragen werden, oder?

Seiten mit guten Inhalt sind ihr Geld Wert, seiten ohne Inhalt sind pure Abzocke (momentan mit  fast 10€/Tag berechnet).

Zehn Euro am Tag für ein Abo von Seiten, wo Du nur Plumperquatsch bekommst sind doch nicht wirklich OK, oder?

Riecht das nicht "ein wenig" nach Abzocke? Als Beispiel z.B. die schnellen Spiele: Für 10€/Tag gibt es hier Infos, wo man sich im Internet kostenlos Freeware, Shareware, etc- Spiele runterladen kann. Hallo? Richtig gelesen? Ist das seriös (neben Hausaufgaben, malvorlagen, schuldino, etc)?

Wäre das Ranking bei google nicht so hoch, gäbe es eine andere Seite, wo die Inhalte kostenlos angeboten würden, aber leider scheinen da einige SuMa-Optimierer besser zu sein (siehe auch mal z.B. Kaz*a).

Wird durch das hohe Ranking allerdings der Verkauf von Informationen, die man auch kostenlos bekommen kann, legitim oder legitiemer?

Ich denke, nein! Nepp ist und bleibt Nepp, auch wenn es im Bundesanzeiger stehen würde!

Wenn doch nur die Anbieter z.B. der schnellen Spiele ganz transparent auf die Inhalte und Kosten hinweisen würden, wäre doch jedem gedient.

Jetzt kommt mir nicht mit dem neuen Fenster, wo man auf das Produkt klicken kann, um weitere Infos zu erhalten:

- Diesen Link gabn es bis vor einigen Tagen nicht!
- Dieser Link ist als solcher auch nicht erkennbar

Katz und Maus-Spiel geht weiter...

mfg
fnag


----------



## Wembley (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> iframe-Geschichten?
> 
> Das war bei Shortpay *nie* möglich



Diese Aussage ist definitiv falsch. Wann der eingebaut wurde, lässt sich sogar ziemlich genau datieren. Siehe hier

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=113451#113451

Und die hatten damals handfeste Gründe dafür.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (7 September 2005)

> Seiten mit guten Inhalt sind ihr Geld Wert, seiten ohne Inhalt sind pure Abzocke (momentan mit fast 10€/Tag berechnet).



Um die Seite zu finden, die Content enthält, der tatsächlich knapp 10 Euro am Tag als Abo wert ist, wird man sehr lange suchen müssen. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu behaupten, es gibt ihn nicht, weder bei den [...], noch bei den [...], noch bei sonstigen Content-Anbietern die sich hier oder in bekannten Partner-Foren tummeln.

Ich erinnere daran, dass es zu Dialerzeiten mal einen Aufruf gab, gegen Belohnung auch nur eine (Nich-Erotik-)Seite zu benennen, die das Geld wert ist, was der Dialer dem Kunden entzieht. Es gab nicht mal einen einzigen Vorschlag. Noch nicht mal aus dem Kreis der Content-Anbieter. 

Und das wird heute auch nicht anders sein. Denn es hat sich ja nur das Zahlungssystem geändert. Die Geschäftsmodelle, der Content, die Seiten-Betreiber sind geblieben.

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Falls noch jemand den Link für den Aufruf parat hat, bitte posten. Ich stöber da auch gerade nach...

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, keine Namen. (bh)]_


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (7 September 2005)

Möge doch bitte einer der Mods diesen Thread nach http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11666 kopieren, da hat wohl ein anderer Mod ebenfalls abgetrennt....

Diesen Thread bitte beenden!

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Wembley (7 September 2005)

@TH

Sag mal, ist das dein Ernst? Ich habe dir gerade nachgewiesen, dass dein Satz in Bezug auf die I-Frame-Geschichte "das war bei shortpay nie möglich" nicht stimmt und du bezichtigst mich daraufhin der dreisten Täuschung? Danke, dass du deinen Charakter so offenlegst.

Nebenbei: Dieses Fenster war nicht das erste, das in einen I-Frame eingebunden wurde. Da gab es davor noch was anderes. Frag doch bei deinen Freunden nach. Aber die Antwort dürfte nicht so schwer zu finden sein. Wie ich vorhin gesagt habe: Die hatten ihre handfesten Gründe.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (8 September 2005)

Liefer Du erst mal Beweise dafür, dass die Iframe-Sache bei Shortpay nie möglich war. Das ist die erste Behauptung die im Raume steht. Und die Behauptung stammt von Dir und ist völlig unbewiesen. Wenn Du keine Beweise für die Behauptung liefern kannst, tun wir Deine Behauptung als bewusste Lüge ab, die Du in die Welt gesetzt hast aus eigener Profilierungssucht. Und bitte, bevor Du hier Beweise postet, prüfe bitte selbst vorher ab, ob Deine Beweise auch das Wort "nie" in Deiner Behauptung abdecken. Das würde viel Arbeit, Diskussionsstoff und Dir viel Kritik und viel Verlust an Glaubwürdigkeit ersparen.

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Normalerweise würde ich hier sachlich diskutieren und Schritt für Schritt TH widerlegen. Aber so, wie der hier auftritt....nun, es wird mal Zeit, dass ihm seine eigene Nicht-Argumentation vor Augen geführt wird.


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Wembley
> 
> Liefere Beweise. Ansonsten sind deine Aussagen anscheinend unwahr.
> 
> Also ... ich warte  8)



Schau bitte auf das Datum des Postings meines Links. Dort geht genau hervor, wann der I-Frame-Killer eingebaut wurde. Vergleiche jenes Datum mit dem Tag, an dem Shortpay an den Start ging. Da liegen einige Wochen dazwischen. 
Der I-Frame-Killer wurde nicht aus Jux und Tollerei eingebaut. Aber das ist ohnehin bekannt.

So und jetzt bist du dran. Welche Beweise du für deine Behauptungen bez. des ARD-Berichts hast? Die Welt wartet.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> *lach*
> 
> Jetzt muss also Shortpay seine Unschuld beweisen? Ein sehr seltsames Rechtsverständnis.
> Beweist ihr erstmal die Schuld ... dann reden wir weiter.  :vlol:



Langsam wird es lächerlich.

Dein Ausgangssatz war:



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> iframe-Geschichten?
> Das war bei Shortpay *nie* möglich, da die einen IFrame-Killer eingebaut haben.



Als einer, der von sich behauptet, lesen zu können, solltest du die Antwort in diesem Thread schon längst gefunden haben. Wenn nicht, dann denkt sich jeder ohnehin seinen Teil. Du kommst aber dabei sicher nicht so gut weg.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2005)

Die Ironie in dieser Geschichte ist, dass ausgerechnet jemand, der unten stehendes von sich gibt, 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117543#117543



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ein Kunde zu dumm ist einen Vertrag mit mehreren Hinweis nicht zu lesen (ein normaler Mensch denkt erst nach, liest dann die AGB, denkt dann nachmal nach und bestellt dann), dann ist er selber schuld.
> 
> Wer von nem Sprungbrett springt ohne darauf zu achten, dass Wasser im Becken ist, ist selber schuld, wenn er sich das Genick bricht.  In deiner Logik wäre der Dummkopf ein armes Opfer von Kriminellen



anscheinend solche Schwierigkeiten hat, leicht aufbereitete Informationen erfassen zu können.

Noch einmal der Tip: Diesen Thread lesen.

Ich erkläre es nicht fünf Mal.

Ich habe meine Arbeit schon erledigt. Wo aber bleiben, noch einmal gefragt, deine Beweise bez. der Behauptungen hinsichtlich der ARD-Sendung?

Gruß
Wembley


----------

